# [SOLVED][Java][NetBeans] Tragiczna jakosc czcionek

## Belliash

Witam,

Ostatnio znalazlem idealne dla siebie srodowisko programistyczne jakim jest NetBeans - skompilowalem, zainstalowalem i dziala... Jednak czcionki sa tam strasznie poszarpane (brak hintingu?) przez co ciezko sie programuje zwlaszcza ze IDE nie tylko koloryzuje skladnie ale takze uzywa pogrubienia i kursywy, a w szczegolnosci ta druga wyglada tragicznie tak ze az bola oczy od przygladania sie  :Confused: 

Dlatego chcialbym prosic Was o pomoc i jakies rady. Moze znacie jakis sposob na polepszenie jakosci czcionek w aplikacjach napisanych w Javie?

Z gory dziekuje!

----------

## sebas86

Spróbuj dorzucić do .Xresources i .Xdefaults w katalogu domowym:

```
Xft.antialias: 1

Xft.hinting: 1

Xft.rgba: none

Xft.hintstyle: hintfull
```

Jeśli nie pomoże, można jeszcze stworzyć ~/.fonts.conf z:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

 <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

 <fontconfig>

   <!-- Enable antialiasing for all fonts -->

   <match target="font">

     <edit mode="assign" name="antialias"><bool>true</bool></edit>

   </match>

</fontconfig>
```

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fontconfig

----------

## Belliash

zadnych zmian...

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/6a125fb8c7d725d0.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/1dba96d21672ecaf.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/45f07d7e1f5e9b01.html

 *Quote:*   

> LAPEK / # eselect java-vm show                                                  
> 
> Current system-vm                                                               
> 
>   sun-jdk-1.6                                                                   
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> LAPEK netbeans-6.5 # cat netbeans.conf | grep netbeans_jdkhome
> 
> #netbeans_jdkhome="/path/to/jdk"
> 
> netbeans_jdkhome="$(java-config -O)"
> ...

 

///////////////////////////// SOLUCJA

-J-Dswing.aatext=true

z powyzszym parametrem trzeba uruchomic NetBeans  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

w ramach [OT]

NetBeans to ZŁO - jedyne sluszne IDE to Eclipse  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *quosek wrote:*   

> w ramach [OT]
> 
> NetBeans to ZŁO - jedyne sluszne IDE to Eclipse 

 

Eclipse sie nie nadaje do PHP...

----------

